# Anyone tried Fluoxetine / Prozac?



## clockwork orange (Jul 19, 2011)

Anyone tried Fluoxetine / Prozac? 
1 what are its side effects to you? 
2 how long did you notice it taking effect/helping you with on your SA
(days, weeks, months)
3 what time of day do you take it and the dosage in mg.

Ive been taking it for a month now. Im on 40mg now for a week i dont feel any different from the 20mg.. I had better sleep with the 20mg.. 

Should i go back to 20mg?


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

I've been on it, among many other things. And just as everything else, it did absolutely nothing for me. But that's just me. I was on the highest dosage for about 2 years. I actually felt better when I finally stopped it.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Bethy said:


> I've been on it, among many other things. And just as everything else, it did absolutely nothing for me. But that's just me. I was on the highest dosage for about 2 years. I actually felt better when I finally stopped it.


 Just out of curiosity what was the "max dosage" for fluoxetine?


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

I actually don't even remember what the max dosage was now. It's been about 2 years since I quit them. lol


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

metamorphosis said:


> Just out of curiosity what was the "max dosage" for fluoxetine?


 What ever you doc thinks , but 20mg is just as good as 80mg the other 60 mg are side effects.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

1.

Sexual side effects
Apathy
Laziness
More difficulty in falling asleep
Change in musical appreciation - psychedelic music becomes enjoyable

2.

From 2 weeks onwards it builds.

3.

Always took it at 20mg, and discovered evening dosing makes me feel a lot better during the day than morning dosing.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

Its good stuff for an SSRI. 

I have taken for several years. I take about 40mg per day in morning time. 

Dont know if it helps but I damn well dont give a crap about things I used to care about so it must help. 

Also its the oldest and most proven SSRI so I like it that way. Probably should give it at least 5-6 months to see if it works for you. 

The effects build slowly and last long. Main side effect was headache which has since gone away, that was at 40mg dosage.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

hopefully my next antidepressant


----------



## clockwork orange (Jul 19, 2011)

Ive been taking it for a month now. Im on 40mg now for a week i dont feel any different from the 20mg.. I had better sleep with the 20mg.. 

Should i go back to 20mg?


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

I was on Fluoxetine for about 6 months, and it did nothing to me whatsoever. I stopped and got myself on the waiting list for CBT... it was far more helpful.


----------



## bran808 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm currently on 40mg a day. It got rid of my depression, but does not do much for my SA. I don't really have any side effects.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Fluoxetine helped me for some times. It gave a kind of rush when I started taking it. I was surprisingly hypersexual for a few days. Then after a short crash I had a honeymoon (literally a moon or so). I was so relaxed and confident, smiled to everything and started small-talks in public transport. I tried different combinations of fluoxetine, first with yohimbine then with fluanxol Now I consider it as a base of my regimen, which is hardly noticeable itself, but potentiate and correct, say, bupropion etc. I took different doses from 10 mg to 40 mg and sometimes more (but occasionally). The most prominent side effect was total loss of libido (though killed by bupropion instantly).


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

broflovski said:


> Fluoxetine helped me for some times. It gave a kind of rush when I started taking it. I was surprisingly hypersexual for a few days. Then after a short crash I had a honeymoon (literally a moon or so). I was so relaxed and confident, smiled to everything and started small-talks in public transport. I tried different combinations of fluoxetine, first with yohimbine then with fluanxol Now I consider it as a base of my regimen, which is hardly noticeable itself, but potentiate and correct, say, bupropion etc. I took different doses from 10 mg to 40 mg and sometimes more (but occasionally). The most prominent side effect was total lost of libido (killed by bupropion instantly).


I got sidetracked and ending up reading this from the link you provided

http://www.biopsychiatry.com/index.html

one interesting thing, among many, was taking high doses of inositol


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

1. Bruising/rash/mild insomnia.
2. About 3 1/2 weeks in. Fully kicked in at about a month and a half?
3. I take 40 mg in the morning.

I feel like I've improved considerably, especially with my SA.
Though I'm not sure if it's due to the SSRI, or the benzo I was prescribed.

But.. I won't lie. Prozac's seemed to have triggered other emotional problems in me. I think I might just be a very rare case, though.

I'd recommend talking to your dr about changing your dose, if possible. Maybe you can take a mild sleeping aid to help you with your insomnia in the meantime. 
Best of luck to you, OP.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

clockwork orange said:


> Ive been taking it for a month now. Im on 40mg now for a week i dont feel any different from the 20mg.. I had better sleep with the 20mg..
> 
> Should i go back to 20mg?


 YES why did you go up to 40mg inside a month , it took 12 weeks at 20 to work for me, when i did i stuck to it.


----------



## clockwork orange (Jul 19, 2011)

foxy said:


> YES why did you go up to 40mg inside a month , it took 12 weeks at 20 to work for me, when i did i stuck to it.


My doctor told me to make it 40mg at 3rd week.. I was having better sleep and i fall asleep faster when i took 20mg.
I was having insomnia before and i sleep at 5-6am average.. The first day i took prozac was the time i sleep faster and i sleep straight if i wake up at 8am i can sleep again.. I notice when i tried 40mg i sleep okay but not better than the 20mg w/c seems like a sleeping pill to me. When i get up at 8am i cant sleep again.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

broflovski said:


> Fluoxetine helped me for some times. It gave a kind of rush when I started taking it. I was surprisingly hypersexual for a few days. Then after a short crash I had a honeymoon (literally a moon or so). I was so relaxed and confident, smiled to everything and started small-talks in public transport. I tried different combinations of fluoxetine, first with yohimbine then with fluanxol Now I consider it as a base of my regimen, which is hardly noticeable itself, but potentiate and correct, say, bupropion etc. I took different doses from 10 mg to 40 mg and sometimes more (but occasionally). The most prominent side effect was total loss of libido (though killed by bupropion instantly).


Do you find rhodiola cancels out Prozac's sexual apathy?


----------



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

Does anyone take a combo of fluoxetine + buspirone(+ carbamazepine) ? Has anyone had success with this combination ?


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

euphoria said:


> Do you find rhodiola cancels out Prozac's sexual apathy?


No, I suspect my rhodiola preparation is very weak. I tend to believe that it contribute somehow to my regimen, potentiating other meds (as I mentioned), and I got used to starting the day with it.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

broflovski said:


> No, I suspect my rhodiola preparation is very weak. I tend to believe that it contribute somehow to my regimen, potentiating other meds (as I mentioned), and I got used to starting the day with it.


Can valerian be safely taken with an ssri like prozac? Pharmacists here have always said to steer clear of st johns and valerian if on an ssri


----------



## AmericanMouth (Oct 7, 2011)

Anyone tried Fluoxetine / Prozac?
Yes, I have taken it in the past. 
1 What are its side effects to you?
My biggest side effect was shakiness, so much so that I could no longer do some activities, such as holding a pencil or open a bag. 
2 How long did you notice it taking effect/helping you with on your SA
(days, weeks, months)?
Well, Prozac didn't really do anything for my SAD or my compulsive disorders, though my depression got less severe. This only lasted a few months, though, before the effects started wearing off (like many depression/anxiety medications) and the shakes got worse. I started feeling the effects of the medication a few weeks in, and after my dosage was upped. (For a while, I had to take a tranquilizer as well, to help me sleep, though I am not sure if this was because of the medicine or not.)
3 What time of day do you take it and the dosage in mg.?
I took it at nighttime. The dosage was fairly high, but I'm sorry, I do not remember the exact amount.
Good luck...I hope you find the right combination!


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

A Sense of Purpose said:


> Can valerian be safely taken with an ssri like prozac? Pharmacists here have always said to steer clear of st johns and valerian if on an ssri


If your valerian preparations are as comparatively strong as rhodiola ones, then maybe. I personally never saw anything wrong.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

A Sense of Purpose said:


> Can valerian be safely taken with an ssri like prozac? Pharmacists here have always said to steer clear of st johns and valerian if on an ssri


 i took valerian tabs with an ssri, seemed ok to start with helped with sleep. But it became usless quickly .An the smell is like rotting corpes:yes:yes


----------



## jmroszczak (Sep 25, 2011)

*Will start taking prozac today or tomorrow*

we can experience the effects together :afr


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

It's surprising how many people compare the smell of valerian to rotting corpses. How can you know what a rotting corpse smells like? Unless you're a (bad) mortician, which I suppose does lend itself to sleep problems. Or a grave robber?


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

euphoria said:


> It's surprising how many people compare the smell of valerian to rotting corpses. How can you know what a rotting corpse smells like? Unless you're a (bad) mortician, which I suppose does lend itself to sleep problems. Or a grave robber?


 thanks EUPHORIA you just opened the way to one of my classic jokes.:yes I used to be a necrophiliac till some rotten c*** split on me.


----------

